# New on Armour--Crashing late afternoon



## julietruly (Jun 12, 2010)

I've been on Armour for about a week, 60 mg. I think things are beginning to level out, but every day, about 4 or 5 p.m., I simply MUST lie down and take a nap. I'm just exhausted! After an hour or so, I can get up and usually function normally. Anyone else have this effect? If so, what can I do to maintain a good level of "awakeness" all day?

Thanks!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Are you splitting your Armour and taking it every 4 hours. T3 has a short life, about 4 hours. T3 give a person a sort of high, then after 4 hours they crash. That is no doubt you why are tired and need a nap. 
T3 need to be in a steady state the system to work for you properly and to get a steady state you need to take Armour every 4 hours throughout the day and night.

Happy Fathers Day, fathers!


----------



## julietruly (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm not splitting it. How can I do that with such a small pill???

Thanks for your reply......


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

julietruly said:


> I've been on Armour for about a week, 60 mg. I think things are beginning to level out, but every day, about 4 or 5 p.m., I simply MUST lie down and take a nap. I'm just exhausted! After an hour or so, I can get up and usually function normally. Anyone else have this effect? If so, what can I do to maintain a good level of "awakeness" all day?
> 
> Thanks!


Your body may just be telling you to rest. When I first started Armour many many years ago, I finally could sleep and reach the REM stage.

When does doc want you in for labs? About the 6 to 8 week stage? If you are active, no doubt your Armour will be increased based on your labs, of course.

I have been on Armour for 12 years. I take my full dose exactly at 5:20 AM every morning. T3 is fast acting but it is steady on for about 72 hours as long as you take your Armour in a timely manner.

Again, your level of activity has a lot to do w/ this and I am sure your doc will work w/ you on titrating according to your needs. I am on 3 3/4 grains per day. I am "very" active. I fast walk 4 to 6 miles per day and that is just for starters. LOL!!!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I believe there is a time release Armour. Check with your pharmacy or doctor.

~~~~

"T3 doesn't necessarily last with long-term treatment. Research continues in this area in both endocrinology and psychiatry."


----------



## julietruly (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks, again! Yes, due for labs in six weeks. If I am very active in morning right after taking it, I seem to crash sooner, so that all makes sense, Andros. And I haven't gotten enough rest for a VERY long time(was caregiver to my family of five AND my 80 year old father who just passed away a month ago.) I am sleeping better at night, but this afternoon nap is really throwing me off.

I will keep you posted--and will ask about the time release armour.

Thanks!


----------



## julietruly (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks, again! Yes, due for labs in six weeks. If I am very active in morning right after taking it, I seem to crash sooner, so that all makes sense, Andros. And I haven't gotten enough rest for a VERY long time(was caregiver to my family of five AND my 80 year old father who just passed away a month ago.) I am sleeping better at night, but this afternoon nap is really throwing me off.

I will keep you posted--and will ask about the time release armour.

Thanks!


----------

